# Need help finding new food



## Evangeline (Aug 23, 2011)

I had my dog on grain free acana and he was doing good until he started geting sick and drinking tons. I had bloodwork done and his creatine levels were high aswell as one level in his urine. The vet said he should be switched to a lower protein diet no more then 26% protein. I put him on go natural chicken and vegetable and his coat is shinier and he likes it but he has lost alot of weight since he has been on this food only a month he is almost done a 25Ib bag. He is pooping like crazy and his poops are huge. He was 76Ib of muscle now he is 67Ib and looking really skinny. He has had all kinds of tests and perfectlly healthy otherwise. Jordi is a very active 5 year old hound mix that has extreme food sensitivity and irritable bowels. I dont want to keep changing foods. I want a food company I can trust. Any input on what low protein diet I could put him on.


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

Well... I used to feed Acana grain free and now feed Prey Model Raw. Thats probably the best solution dietarily, albeit maybe not necesarily what you wanted to hear.


----------



## Evangeline (Aug 23, 2011)

No I am not feeding raw but thank. Looking for a kibble.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

How about Fromm 4 Star. They seem to be about 25% protein. Personally, I'd look for one with a named meat then a meal as the first 2 ingredients.
I have to add that I do wonder about the blood test results sometimes. From what I've been told, several levels in blood tests can be skewed if the dog is stressed and/or dehydrated. 
Also, how are 'normal' levels calculated? Was it from dogs fed a lower protein food, so dogs nowadays fed higher protein foods will have bloodtests that are considered abnormal? I don't know the answers, it's just questions I've wondered about..


----------



## SanDee (Oct 30, 2011)

What about Blue Buffalo. They have a line called basics that has limited ingredients and is supposed to be for dogs with sensitivities. It only has 22% protein. I have not fed this myself, but the company seems reputable.


----------



## Evangeline (Aug 23, 2011)

I would try fromm only it starts at $75.00 a bag without tax which is way to much for my budget considering I am paying $90.00 for a bag for my other dog. I need a food in the $50.00-$65.00 range. I could try the fromm clasics or gold but the grains are higher and carbs are higher then the go natural. I wonder the same thing as you. If creatine levels are high it could be from environment, stress, water exc. I dont always agree and do everything the vets say however when they said kidney levels to high It worries me. He is my everything and I dont want anything to happen to him thats why I decided to go lower protein just incase the vets are right. Anyway what do you think should I try classic or gold or something else. I dont want him on a super grainy food he is just going to crap out. Sorry for rambling I am picky when it comes to dog food.


----------



## Feedingtime (Oct 21, 2011)

Evangeline said:


> I had my dog on grain free acana and he was doing good until he started geting sick and drinking tons. I had bloodwork done and his creatine levels were high aswell as one level in his urine. The vet said he should be switched to a lower protein diet no more then 26% protein. I put him on go natural chicken and vegetable and his coat is shinier and he likes it but he has lost alot of weight since he has been on this food only a month he is almost done a 25Ib bag. He is pooping like crazy and his poops are huge. He was 76Ib of muscle now he is 67Ib and looking really skinny. He has had all kinds of tests and perfectlly healthy otherwise. Jordi is a very active 5 year old hound mix that has extreme food sensitivity and irritable bowels. I dont want to keep changing foods. I want a food company I can trust. Any input on what low protein diet I could put him on.



You didn't mention where you live but I will give you some suggestions. These are proper protein dog foods for normal pets:

1) Verus Life Advantage
2) Annamaet Encore or Extra
3) Dr Tim's Kinesis
4) Best Breed All Breed Formula
5) Precise Foundation Chicken & Rice
6) Native Level 2
7) Fromm Gold
8) PHD Viand
9) Holistic Health Extension Original
10) Advanced Pet Diets Chicken Meal & Rice

What you are describing is become more and more common. 2) would be my first choice followed by 3), 4) & 5)

The others are very fine choices as well.


----------



## SanDee (Oct 30, 2011)

Don't be sorry! You are supposed to be picky about your dog food. It shows you are a good owner.


----------



## Evangeline (Aug 23, 2011)

I live in Canada Ontario. The only one I can get on that list is fromm Gold.


----------



## Feedingtime (Oct 21, 2011)

Evangeline said:


> I live in Canada Ontario. The only one I can get on that list is fromm Gold.


Fromm Gold is a good food and made in a great facility so go for it. The foods I put up are all great. Don't waste your money on the Fromm 4 Star formulas.

Fromm Family Foods - Adult Gold Holistic Entree

This one.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

what about grain inclusive acana? theres also a canadian company called Horizon
Horizon Complete Pet Food - Complete Dog


----------



## SanDee (Oct 30, 2011)

I recently bought Simply Nourish from PetSmart. The first ingredient is chicken and the second is chicken meal. It is then followed by brown rice. It was $52 a bag, but I have a PetSmart card so it was $44. I am from Canada also. My dog likes it, but I have not used it long enough to rave about it just yet. They also had a salmon and sweet potato formula. The one I bought is 24% protein.


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

Evangeline said:


> I live in Canada Ontario. The only one I can get on that list is fromm Gold.


You should be able to get Precise too. It's available at my local Global Pet Foods store.


----------



## Little Brown Jug (Dec 7, 2010)

There's Oven Baked Tradition. They have a couple different flavors, Chicken, Lamb and Whitefish and I've heard good things. We just started to carry the food at work but when I lived in Ontario it was a big hit at the store I worked at. I'm about to try their Grain Free line. They are coming out with a new flavor in their grain free line that is lower in protein (28%) in a fish protein, right now they just have a chicken protein in grain free and it's 42% protein so way above what your looking for.

Other then that what about Canidae? The grain inclusive are low in protein and one of their grain frees is low in protein. Also has a pretty nice frequent buyer program buy 8 get one free.


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

Little Brown Jug said:


> Other then that what about Canidae? The grain inclusive are low in protein and one of their grain frees is low in protein. Also has a pretty nice frequent buyer program buy 8 get one free.


I was going to say I would not recommend food with vitamin k3 but looking at their ingredient lists I can't find it anymore. It was in their formulas not long ago. Awesome if they stopped the use. It is banned or restricted in most western countries.


----------



## Evangeline (Aug 23, 2011)

I just started the transition to Fromm gold adult, hopefully he will do well and put weight back on. Thanks for the help.


----------

